# form 80 for Personal particulars for character assessment



## agurk (Nov 1, 2010)

maybe a question i should ask immi but ill ask here first for question
26. Give details of all visits (including short stays) to countries outside Australia for the last 10 years

My boyfriend, travelled in a few countires while travelling somewhere else in the EU and of course we dont know the dates since we dont get entry stamps because of the EU. Has anyone got experience with how strict they are on this? Expecialy the dates?
for example we went to poland through germany but only stopped one night in germany and then went on to poland the next day. are short stays 24 hours or more?


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

DIAC knows the situation in Europe re not needing visa stamps, but you still need to write down, possibly in the section provided for extra information, that he travelled to mutiple locations within whatever period. 

So, in question 26 you could write 'Europe - multiple locations' then, from when to when. Then, you could explain in the section for extra information what countries exactly he travelled to within that period.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks very much aussiegirl!
That question had really stressed me. For any european who holidayed more than once a year and by surface road, it would run to SO many pages (or would, as if I would even know for the whole decade...)


----------

